# How can I play dvd + R in a blu-ray player?



## jim1174 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a Sony blu ray player. I have a movie that is region 2 and I want to copy it so I can play it on a region 1 blu ray player. I copyed the movie using two different DVD copy programs but neither one will play. What did I do wrong?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

By making a copy it still maintains its region as well as it is likely that the player does not support DVD+r discs.


----------

